# Need help with North Carolina vacation.



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2008)

i have a week vacation coming up, and dw has asked if we could go to north carolina. she has mentioned this for years (also wants to go to idaho someday), so i figured i'd check it out.

we've never been there before, so i'm just starting out the search process. i'm thinking of a beachy type of vacation.

it doesn't have to be oceanfront, but close, and we don't need an entire house that sleeps 70. just something with a kitchen/kitchenette, and 2 bedrooms . 
so the little guy will have his own room, of course.

does anyone know of any good rentals, or at least a nice area for us to help narrow down the search. 

TIA for your help.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 2, 2008)

North Carolina Vacation Rentals, Cabins & Vacation Home Rentals by 411

North Carolina Vacation Rentals North Carolina Rentals NC HomeAway.com

North Carolina Vacation Rentals - Vacation Rentals in Beach Areas

North Carolina Vacation Rentals Cabin Rentals Bed and Breakfasts. Western Mountains of North Carolina rentals homes cottages log cabins NC vacation.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2008)

oops, i shoulda added that i know how to search the internet. but thanks, elsie. 

i'm looking for some local knowledge, or someone who has frequently vacationed there and their experiences.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 2, 2008)

buckytom said:


> oops, i shoulda added that i know how to search the internet. but thanks, elsie.
> 
> i'm looking for some local knowledge, or someone who has frequently vacationed there and their experiences.


 
well I haven't vacationed in NC but I have been to NC , stayed with my sister so really can't help you then.  oh well I tried.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks anyway, though. always appreciated.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 2, 2008)

Check out the Outer Banks.
 Good history out there.. Kitty Hawk, Ft Macon, Blackbeard.....
Good eats, too.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 2, 2008)

buckytom said:


> dw has asked if we could go to north carolina. she has mentioned this for years (also wants to go to idaho someday), so i figured i'd check it out.


 
So...she's into cigarettes and potatos ???


----------



## jkath (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll ask my friend who moved there last summer. They're always out and about exploring the state. 
*(PS - jealous you get to go there!!)


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 2, 2008)

We have a place in OBX(outer banks), in Duck, near Corolla, it is a little slice if heaven.
I highly recommend the OBX, though it has gotten a little more commercial in the past 8 or so years, it is still a great quite beach are. Lots of cool local history too with kittyhawk and all. Also a good aquarium.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 2, 2008)

If I were going to North Carolina, I would choose the mountains.  Maybe because I've been there before, and it is so beautiful.  My aunt used to live in Asheville, and there's a thriving artists community there. We used to get some beautiful hand-thrown pottery when we visited...


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, but what is a kittyhawk???


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 2, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Ok, but what is a kittyhawk???


 
KittyHawk is where the Wright brothers flew the first plane.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh, okay.. not what I pictured then.

I thought it might be something cute with talons.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 2, 2008)

Its a big sand dune, where you can (or could) take Hang Gliding lessons! Whee!
Nice monument and museum.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, bt, I also choose the mountains for you (closer to visit me )

I don't have any personal recommendations and finding a house other than one with 5 or so bedrooms may be difficult.  Most of those houses are to accomodate larger groups.  I would just have to say "search".  OBX is certainly a good place to go.  Charleston, Isle of Palms, are also good locations.  Charleston will put you near Isle of Palms but more hotels there versus houses.  Isle of Palms will have both.  A bit inland you may find a house with a pool - a good option.

Gotta run, customer


----------



## Constance (Jul 2, 2008)

If you have time, go to Brevard, and take a drive through the Pisgah National Forest. It is SO BEAUTIFUL! The people in Brevard are wonderful, too...and they have Sweet Tea.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 2, 2008)

I remember seeing a member was from somewhere in the outerbanks, where horses roam free, showing pics, and writing it down to look up. I can't remember the name right now
(old, don't cha know), but I'll look on the atlas and see.
Then maybe I'll remember the member's name (tall order) so you can PM, Maybe.
Or just forget about it, buckytom.

Anyway, what do you like? Historic, antique, nature, upscale, trendy (yeh, right. I don't get that impression).
​


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 2, 2008)

Oops. Me wrong.
I just found it.
Assateague Island, Md.
sorry.
Try the OuterBanks. But I think it's hurricane season there, like it is here too.
But you're close enough (500 miles) to get out, if need be. And they always have manditory evacs, if threat arises.


----------



## Foodinsite (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi - I live in Wilmington NC, which is smack in the middle (within 15 miles) of 2 great beach areas: Wrightsville Beach and Carolina Beach.  CB is less expensive and more "honky-tonk" - I'll call a friend of mine and see what they're asking for a 2br rental.   Also, Wilmington has alot of old city charm, Cape Fear Riverfront, tour boats and USS NC Battleship to explore.  I'll post more info asa I get it.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh, bucky, Buck and I loved the Outer Banks.  We spent many vacations tent camping on the dunes of the federal campground on Ocrakoke Island.  Buck loved to surf fish.  We had many a wonderful meal of blue fish and a memorable breakfast of fresh flounder, which was awesome.

We loved the lighthouses and did go to Kitty Hawk to see where the Wright brothers did their thing.  As someone already said, hang gliding was something tourists could enjoy.

I'd love to go back and relive those wonderful vacations.  They were among the best we ever took.  Our trips to Vermont are a very close second.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Katie.
Glad to see you in.
That's all.


----------



## Foodinsite (Jul 2, 2008)

I located a few 2BR Beachfront condos: ie, Royal Sands in Carolina Beach NC for $895/WK and Cabana Suites, $900/wk - you can take a look at availability & pics if you google Victory Beach vacation rentals or Carolina Beach NC Vacation Rentals ... [I can't post a link yet]    There's lots of places.  BTW, Ft. Fisher is a really nice beach to explore also.   FYI, you can also call Victory at 888-256-2804.  ps: I'm not a realtor, just a local tryin to help you out.  We love Wilmington and the surrounding beaches - it's always relaxed and never too crowded.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome, Foodinsite.​


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh BT, you are going to LOVE it!! NC is beautiful. We went there and stayed 2 days on the way to W. Virginia. All the trees and landscapes!!!! I would love to go back!!


----------



## Foodinsite (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, Quicksilver!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 2, 2008)

Tell more to Buckytom so we can all hear it.


----------



## Dove (Jul 2, 2008)

*BT, I just left N.C. arrived home last Sunday night. 
I agree it is a beautiful state but right now it is very hot and humid but then so is ("Joisey"..lol) I didn't go to the beach but did go to the mountains. Asheville was much cooler than Western N.C. (sorry Elf...) If you do go to the mountains stop in at my nieces German Restaurant in Black Mountain..just before you get to Asheville. But I think the little one would prefer the beach. i agree on the outer banks though.
Marge *


----------



## Toots (Jul 2, 2008)

I would also vote for the mountains - Asheville NC is cool and there are TONS of great little restaurants to eat at.  Near Asheville is also Black Mountain, Grandfather Mountain, Chimney Rock and the cute little towns of Blowing Rock and Boone (home of Appalachian State).  Just outside of Boone is the original Mast General Store in Valle Cruice.  The Blue Ridge Parkway runs between Asheville and Boone, it is a beautiful drive.   We stayed at a wonderful B&B called the Baird House in the general area.

Don't forget to check out the NC BBQ - its awesome!  
NC is a great state, my husband is a "city boy" and I twist his arm to go down there but he enjoyed it alot.  He especially liked Ashevile, it has an Austin Tx-ish vibe.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 2, 2008)

I just got back from a ladies' retreat at Fort Caswell on Oak Island.  It is between Wilmington, NC and Myrtle Beach, SC.  I can't help you with housing--sorry.  But I do want to say that you should come to Charlotte or Hickory.  Then kitchenelf, Maidrite, and I could meet you!  

We are planning a vacation to Iowa in the next few weeks and are hoping to meet a few DC members in the eastern half of the U.S.  We will contact anyone we are within traveling distance from when we get closer to the time.  We plan to go to Ottumwa, Iowa, and we hope to get to Chicago, Philadelphia, Washington, DC, and who knows where else.

Barbara


----------



## mudbug (Jul 9, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> We have a place in OBX(outer banks), in Duck, near Corolla, it is a little slice if heaven.
> I highly recommend the OBX, though it has gotten a little more commercial in the past 8 or so years, it is still a great quite beach are. Lots of cool local history too with kittyhawk and all. Also a good aquarium.



Have to agree with Tatt, bucky.  We just got back from Duck over the weekend.  Nice little town, with lots of shopping for DW, including an outlet mall not too far away.  More residential than the rentals at Kitty Hawk and Kill Devil Hill (actual Wright Bros. flight history took place there).  Good eats too.
PM me if you want more info.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 9, 2008)

Bucky, new idea. check this:

Expedition to Survey Sunken U-Boats Off North Carolina - Yahoo! News

​


----------



## jabbur (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't know much about rentals but my family goes to Duck every fall.  We love it there.  It is not as touristy as some of the places but you can drive to many interesting venues.  We've also done the Ashville/Black Mountain area.  The Biltmore mansion is there as well as Montreat (Billy Graham's home town).  We've enjoyed them both.  You won't be sorry which ever way you go!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 9, 2008)

*HEY, THERE'S BUCKY...............*


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 9, 2008)

In my experience, most rentals, other than motels, rent by the week in OBX and other ocean areas in NC.  Prices drop drastically after school starts.  During the season, you will probably need a reservation long in advance.  NC has a lot to offer, including the mountain areas, especially the Ashville area with Biltmore.  The botanical gardens are beautiful, especially if you are into Bonzai.   I would skip Idaho and spend the two weeks in NC.  Driving from Jersey down 81 and through the mountains is beautiful, but it is not a week trip if you plan to end up on the beach.


----------



## middie (Jul 9, 2008)

Bucky I have an idea... you can go to Cameron, N.C.
find Jeff Hardy and bring him to Ohio to see me.
That's my idea and it sounds like a good one to me !!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 11, 2008)

thank you very much, everyone. 

a few other things came up, so we'll be putting off the north carolina vacation until late august/september. it'll give us more time to plan things.

i think we're just heading to amish country for a few days, then to the jersey shore.

thanks again for all of the good info. i'll be pm'ing a few who responded for more details. yous guys are the best.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 11, 2008)

Now you are talking.  Go to OBX in September after the kids go back to school.  Prices are half,  beaches are empty, and the weather is still good.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 11, 2008)

Bigjim68 said:


> Now you are talking.  Go to OBX in September after the kids go back to school.  Prices are half,  beaches are empty, and the weather is still good.


Just watch out for the hurricane that time of year.


----------



## Silversage (Aug 3, 2008)

Dove said:


> * If you do go to the mountains stop in at my nieces German Restaurant in Black Mountain..just before you get to Asheville.
> Marge *



No kidding?  That's your niece's restaurant?  I was just there about 3 weeks ago.  Right on the main drag, north side of the street?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 3, 2008)

Silversage said:


> No kidding?  That's your niece's restaurant?  I was just there about 3 weeks ago.  Right on the main drag, north side of the street?



Yep, that's the restaurant!  It's good, isn't it?  Time for a road trip!   Well, about an hour or so...short road trip.


----------



## Dove (Aug 3, 2008)

*Yes, The owners are Sharon and Freddie Trube. She is my husband Paul's Niece. If you go in again tell her you know me from here. It is funny..I stayed overnight with her last June..she calls Kitchenelf.."Kitchenmouse" LOL. Forgot to tell you that Elf....hehehe it use to be the only door into the resturant was in the back 
. They have expanded it three times. Now it is off of the main drag. Everything is fresh and imported from Germany. Her husband Freddie is from Munich Germany. The are really good people. I have known her for 54 years..telling on both of us....
Marge*


----------



## buckytom (Aug 3, 2008)

lol, oh, that's precious marge. 

hey, where's mousie???


----------



## Dove (Aug 3, 2008)

*Shhhh....don't tell Elf. Sharon can't remember her real name is Kitchenelf...*


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 3, 2008)

Dove said:


> *Shhhh....don't tell Elf. Sharon can't remember her real name is Kitchenelf...*


She should send her a copy of her driver's license.  That will end the confusion!

Barbara


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 4, 2008)

BT - et al, I got this link from a friend. ..VRBO® is Vacation Rentals by Owner® Vacation Homes Rentals by Owner It stands for vacation rentals by owner. While vacation is not in our cards, just yet, we have been looking for someplace by asatique (sp). They pretty much cover everywhere and it saves realtor fees.


----------



## David Cottrell (Aug 4, 2008)

I grew up in Western North Carolina in the foothills so I've been to the mountains frequently in my younger day.  I think I would go for the outerbanks; unless something has drastically changed it would be restful - I could sit for hours with a breeze coming off the ocean just watching and listening to the waves rolling in. There is something that suggests the eternal about the ocean. But so do the mountains. Finding the right accomodations might be a trick at the moment unless you go after labor day. 
Enjoy the Tar Heel state! Let us know.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 4, 2008)

Dove said:


> *Yes, The owners are Sharon and Freddie Trube. She is my husband Paul's Niece. If you go in again tell her you know me from here. It is funny..I stayed overnight with her last June..she calls Kitchenelf.."Kitchenmouse" LOL. Forgot to tell you that Elf....hehehe it use to be the only door into the resturant was in the back
> . They have expanded it three times. Now it is off of the main drag. Everything is fresh and imported from Germany. Her husband Freddie is from Munich Germany. The are really good people. I have known her for 54 years..telling on both of us....
> Marge*


What's the name of the restaurant?  I get to Ashville a few times a year.  Nest time I'm down there I'll try it out


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 4, 2008)

The name is Berliner Kindle.  You can Google for directions.  VERY easy from the Interstate.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 4, 2008)

Danke


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 4, 2008)

Where's the best place to stay at the Outer Banks?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2008)

mouse-ville.  


thanks for the link, adillo. i'll check it out.

david, we're going for the beach, if we go. lol, if mountains AND oceans are eternal, what's temporary?



cities?


----------



## jabbur (Aug 5, 2008)

Personally, I stay in Duck.  It's a bit north but quiet and quaint.  Not quite as touristy as some of the other areas.  There are many places to stay there.  My family has a time share at Barrier Island Station.  Don't know if they have rentals.  You may be able to get just a week if someone isn't using their unit and wants to rent it out.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 5, 2008)

I like Duck, and generally stay at Ships Watch.  Off season, which is from mid September on, rates are not too bad, but you have to rent for a week.  Off season, don't be afraid to make an offer.  A lot of places are vacant.  I don't know of too many overnight accommodations in Duck, Corolla, etc.  Most of these are around Nags Head.  When pricing, remember that you are typically renting a large, fully equipped home.


----------



## wdillsmith (Aug 5, 2008)

I used to live in Southeastern Virginia, so the Outer Banks area was the closest. It has definitely gotten more commercial over the years, but there are still plenty of areas to get away from it all. It really depends on how much activity you want. If you are going in the fall, keep in mind there's a chance of hurricanes.  Corolla and Duck are probably the quietest, Kitty Hawk and Nags Head are busier.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 5, 2008)

buckytom said:


> mouse-ville.
> 
> 
> thanks for the link, adillo. i'll check it out.
> ...



mouse-ville is VERY temporary   But the food is good!  

You're having a little too much fun with this "mouse" thing!


----------

